# Lost AT Kayak In BV



## rippnskier (Jun 4, 2006)

I lost my AT Kayak paddle on Saturday evening in the Fractions, North of BV. Bent shaft yellow/grey blades. Stohlquist stickers. Greg, 970-333-1581... Beer Reward


----------

